# What Are You Doing This Halloween?



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Well I haven't made up my mind fully about this Halloween. But I'll probably just hand out candy, and keep a good horror movie on the TV behind me! What about everyone else?


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Ill be taking my 2 little ones trick or treating.Then come home and hand some candy out to the "last minute" trick or treaters.We usually order pizza and Once the kiddo's come down from theyre sugar high.we put them to bed and stay up and watch the scary moives on TV.Good times....good times...


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

We'll be having our 5th annual Halloween party! We don't get any tot's in our neighborhood, so we throw a big party. Plus, it's our anniversary. We were married at our party 2 years ago!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that's cool vikeman.

We are having our 10th Annual Halloween Bash...
Making costumes mandatory (or what fun is that) Having a costume contest .So i am hoping everyone stil comes...you know those people (generally speaking).
But if not the rest of us wil have a great time anyways.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

First off writer93, love your avatar.

On the day of Halloween I will be handing out candy hoping to scare kids. The 28th I'm hoping I'll be going out and doing something for Halloween.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Great ideas guys! I'll probably do a little more than what I said at first, but im not sure yet. I know for sure ill be handing out candy though!

And thanks MrsMyers666, I like your avatar as well!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

After handing out candy to (hopefully) hundreds of kids, much drinking will commence. For the last two years, we have then watched "The Rocky Horror Picture Show" complete with really bad acting, toast throwing and much more drinking. Someone eventually runs through the haunt naked. I probably shouldn't have told you that, but it is pretty funny when it happens.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We've developed a sort of tradition over the years. Aside from the majority of outdoor decorating on Halloween Day, we have a pizza/wing supper with the kids and some of their friends. Most of these kids are my older son's pals who enjoy coming over to help out with the festivities. We eat around 4:30 and then around 5:30 it's costume/make-up stuff, go over plans, contingency plans, etc... hook up fog chillers, turn on and tweak lighting, light jack o lanterns, get candy ready, turn on sound tracks, etc.. at about 5:50, everyone is in place as the tots start showing up right at 6, and it's pretty much non stop for two hours. Afterward, we normally have friends stop by to see the display. Added refreshments are served. The kids all head home and then we start bringing stuff in. I'll usually stay up and catch whatever good movies are on. Since I take 11/1 off from work, I can sleep in, and then take the rest of the stuff down.
It's a fun day all around and one we really look forward to!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I have a nervous breakdown pencil'd in for that day. Perhaps some candy giving to the TOTs... if the men in the pretty white coats don't come and take me away hee hee ho ho.

Ok, have to comment on the avatars too... Mrs.Myer666 and writer93... they scare me. Will be posting my avatar as soon as I hit 10 posts... not spooky either.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry 1313...oops I mean Nyxie  You would hate my room then I have an 18" Michael figure that stands on a table that's next to my bed.

Please don't have a nervous breakdown on the 31st, save it for Nov. 1st J/K

Traditions are the best. jdubbya I'm with you on the taking off Nov. 1. This way I can stay up late on the 31st and then on 11/1 I can go buy a bunch of stuff 50% off.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

We will be having friends and their daughter down for spiced warmed wine and cider, beer, food ...and then we'll head outisde in our costumes and hide among the decorations, then give out candy and hopefully scare the TOTs. After TOT ends, I am going to sit up all night and watch movies since I took off the next day.....


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll probably be watching the Monsterfest marathon on AMC again this year, as I am handing out candy to the TOT's and eating a little myself lol.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Wow !! What am I doing this Halloween. Well first I gotta work at my school as the lunch lady then off at 1pm. Then drive home..hopefully without getting into a wreck LOL. New boyfriend will be here waiting to help me. Anyway I hurry home then the madness begins. I get last minute things set up in the garage and front yard. Get my spider cider going as well as the water and hot chocolate station. Try to be dressed by three oclock to go stand very still out front to wait for the bus to come by. Then again for the little kids bus at 4. I usually try to stand like a prop holding up the haunt sign, times etc. Volunteers start coming bout 5pm. Then by six we are going nuts with excitment. All us ladies dressed as Witches, to serve the cider and hot chocolate, give out candy, glow braclets. Then the kid actors inside the dotroom take place. By seven, Im out front taking pics of all the trick or treaters while the volunteers take over the serve table. This year I hope to make or break my new guy. Can he accept what I do and if not then he shall be cast out with a good luck spell. Ummmmmmmmm ok Im just kidding LOL. But our haunt will be going on til at least 10:00pm or til I can not see another tot coming or car light. We usually get around 300 guest. After that, gotta shower and get all that green makeup off plus all the haircolor spray outta my hair LOL. To bed I go leaving everything as is. Then the next day I am OFF work, and will go hit all the sales I possibly can hit. LOL


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Mrs. Myers 666... don't sweat the avatar... my own demons. Breakdown rescheduled for November 2nd... have to have November 1st for 1/2 off sales.

Wormy T - here is my dating philosphy... (I posted this on the "You might be a home haunter if... thread):

... you are single and on a first date and you test his/her lust for Hallowe'en and reject the idea of further dates if they score less than a 12 on a scale of 1 to 10.

Hope this helps.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

LOL Love that LOL. Well I will be watching him react to my Halloween night. It gets really crazy around here with volunteers in and out of my house, coming and going. Sooooooooooooo this is his true test!!!!!! I sure hope this guy can handle it. NOTHING will come inbetween me and my night heheheheh.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds like some great plans Trisha!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

_*This is what happens on Halloween:*_

7 a.m.: Have Kahlua & coffee with my Halloween music
8 a.m. Start setting up my big props and other things at 8 a.m. Usually I'm finished about 11 or 12 in the afternoon. 
12 noon: With cocktail in hand, I finish setting up the food and drink area. 
Breaktime!! More cocktails!!!  
1 p.m.: Get showered and dressed in my costume and have a another cocktail.
2 p.m.: With cocktail in hand, give everything a once over and "tweak" anything that needs it.
3 p.m.: TOTs start to arrive and the fun begins:jol: 
3:30 p.m.: After refreshing my cocktail, I start putting out some snacks and appetizers and start the crockpots and food going.
4 p.m.: Hubby comes home, shakes his head in disbelief, and starts to put on his costume while I making him a cocktail too.
5 p.m.-9 p.m.: Open house is in full swing. More cocktails!!
After 9 p.m.: Walk around my haunt and take in the beauty it has to offer. Then me and hubby go TOTing for drinks around the neighborhood and enjoy talking to the neighbors. Now, if this is on a Friday and Saturday night, we will also go to the local bars and TOt for drinks. But before that we starting bringing in some of the props that we don't want to go missing.
After that: If this is on a weekday, I get out of my costume and into my Halloween pjs and watch a new Halloween DVD with popcorn and, you guessed it, a cocktail. 
I usually fall asleep probably from all the food and goodies I ate all day
Nov. 1st - Wake up late, have coffee and look in the guestroom, bitch, start putting everything away in their perspective boxes.  
Eat lunch and have a cocktail if I'm feeling up to it. I usually have one.
Clean up the outside.
Chill for the rest of the friggin day!

This is a true story. This is actually how it goes from beginning to end for me. I live for Halloween and I make the best of my time on that day and celebrate it to it's fullest. :jol:


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

I am hoping to get a few days worth of costuming in before Halloween itself by attending various Halloween Attractions and Haunts around town, especially the Second Annual Film Industry Halloween Haunt.

Then I hope to do a yard haunt myself. However, I will be working on a new Sci-Fi TV show then so I am not sure yet whether my schedule will accommodate my Halloween plans...


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Maybe I'll hang out all day with Da Weiner. Sounds like fun. Not too far either... NJ - PA. Is it BYOB or open cocktails? LOL.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Making my Christmas prop list.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Maybe I'll hang out all day with Da Weiner. Sounds like fun. Not too far either... NJ - PA. Is it BYOB or open cocktails? LOL.


Anytime - The more the merrier! 

It could be either - BYOB or the cocktails that I brew up.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

i just found out yesterday that I'll be missing my halloween display here at casa del roadkill. Instead I'll be on the road and staying over the weekend in Massachusetts so hopefully I'll get to go to Salem,MA for some of the Halloween festivities. I'm taking as much of my costume as the TSA and airlines allow.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I will be at school all day doing my halloween lab. A few of us will dress all in black and add some goth touches, just to freak out our principal. I will try to sweet talk somebody into taking my 8th hour for the last 10 minutes so I can beat the buses out of the lot. I am scheduled for bus duty that week so I will have to get out of that too. Rush home, light the candles, change, put on the chili and then out into the haunt to man the witches station and hand out spiders, snakes, bugs and candy. Later that night, strike the set, drink by favorite halloween wine "Castle Diablo", watch a AMC, then to bed. I am taking off the next day to recover, shop and pack-up....how sad.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

I love my wife!! We had decided not to have a party this year. While she loves having a party and she doesn't give me much crap for being out in the garage in the middle of summer working on Halloween things it is expensive and time consuming. She also gives up half the garage to store Halloween things and house my work shop (alas I park outside.) She fields the questions from her friends about why her husband is working on Halloween stuff in March quite well. Funny how they think I'm weird for making things all year long but they love the parties!!
Anyway, the party has been a way for me to still create somewhat of a haunted house, yard, barn, whatever depending where we have it. Our last year in California we used our walk around the house haunt to raise money for her gymnastic kids. Had over 900 people. Moved here decorated the garage and had less than 20..  
Started having parties to allow me to still be creative and my wife just loves to have parties. Decided this year I was going to put up flyers and have the scariest house in my area since there was to be no party. This morning I look on the calander and she had Halloween Party penciled in!! I remember her saying she found a cool place for our party but thought she was just talking. Guess not. 
Maybe I'll try to do both??
Love ya honey!!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

In theory I'm supposed to be going to Salem with a friend for Halloween. Sometime the weekend beforehand though I'm giving a dinner party (which will also, hopefully, be a "I got a new job and am moving. So long"- party). A nice sit-down costume-required victorian/50's kitch etiquette-rich type dinner. I think there's going to be a funeral for my hamster too... His name was Vlad and he's been in my freezer awaiting burial since last Halloween (which succeeded in ruining my fun last year). I figure I owe it to him to have a ceremony-- he's been so patient!

We don't get many, if any trick-or-treaters, so really all the decorating and such is to keep myself sane and annoy the neighbors...


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

I will be finally getting the opportunity to set up the house the way I want (not so rushed like last year). I dont normally dress up, but lurk in the shadows to make sure everything continues to work and nothing winds up walking away.

It will just be a peaceful relaxing cemetery for my enjoyment... although the neighbors may find me a bit odd. :jol:


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

VLAD'S DEAD and IN THE FREEZER?????? OMG, guess I'll NEVER get the table saw back down here again!!!! Just kidding...sorry to hear about your hamster. I have a friend who has dead pets in the freezer too, waiting for a group burial I guess.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry.....was that in poor taste? Even for here?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ttrishanne if you had not i would have. And that depends on how she feels about her hampster


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

I'll be off work on the big day, so with everything set up, I'll use the day to take photos, video, do the makeup and costumes for our few live actors, and just generally fine-tune everything for the "show". After the adrenalin of the actual event subsides (we had about 450 ToTs last year), we'll move all the really valuable stuff into the garage, put out the lights and my wife and I will observe our annual ritual of watching the original "Halloween" on DVD.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I think most people do watch horror on tv during Halloween. I mean, its just a great time of the year to watch Horror movies. I usually watch most of the movies on AMC's Monsterfest after the tot's are gone. Thats probably what ill do this year. Hand out candy, then stay up most of the night watching Halloween movies.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, since I'm unemployed D ) I can do all the last minute details during the day. Our haunt gets set up beginning October 1, maybe a little earlier this year. We are "open for guests" October 28, 30 and 31. All the volunteers have to be here by 4:30 so I can give them all dinner, get everyone's costume and makeup done and be ready to go at 6 or so when the lines start forming. After the last guest goes through, usually around 9:30-10:00, all our actors change back into street clothes, remove their makeup and head home. On Halloween night, hubby and I usually just collapse and watch a horro movie after we spend a little quiet time out in the haunt by ourselves, taking it all in and seeing what we (really what I managed to accomplish this year). I start taking everything down a little at a time usually a day or two after Halloween, washing costumes, cleaning props, etc. Then, once it is all put 
away, I contact all the volunteers who helped us out as actors and hubby and I take them all out to dinner as a way of saying thank you!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I'll be scaring the crap out of the neighborhood kids dressed like a zombie (basically following Trishanne's script) and loving every minute of it!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

My fate was decided for me this year. I'll be spending Halloween working in another state. Consequently I'll get to see the Halloween festivities of Salem, MA instead. I'm hoping to come away with some serious ideas.

Any haunters nearby? I'll be staying near Hanscom AFB. Give me a shout. Haunter in distress here...


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Trishaanne's script? I had a script? Oh yeah, I was just looking for that the other day! How did you get it? LOL


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

http://2ndannualhauntedhacienda.yuku.com/directory That is my Site where my Plans for this year are being kept.
All of my Decorations, Music, Food, Costs, Story of how I got started in Yard Haunts, Everything I am doing this year is there.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

What will I be doing this halloween?
P A N I C , 
P A N I C , 
P A N I C !
But I hope to finally take some good video of my haunt!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Other than my turning 46 on Halloween, the wife and I take the day off to decorate the yard and then hand out goodies. Then bring everything back in, maybe have a glass of wine (or shot of Crown Royal) and go to bed exhausted. I'll be attending a friends party on Saturday.


----------

